# Trying to log out, getting 502 error



## Jackinthegreen (Dec 31, 2012)

When I try to log out the site keeps telling me "502 Bad Gateway" and then keeps me logged in.  Is there a particular reason this is happening?  Is anyone else getting this problem?  I know I can clear my cookies or unclick the "stay online" feature or whatever when I log in, but it looks like a rather annoying bug with the forum if it doesn't let someone log out.


----------



## darjr (Dec 31, 2012)

I've just tried it with several browsers repeatedly. I can't seem to recreate it. I do recall seeing this early one before the new site was reopened to the public. Could you try to dump your cache and try it again?

Also could you post what URL the browser ends up at?

Thanks!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 1, 2013)

You can log out any time you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## darjr (Jan 1, 2013)

LightPhoenix said:


> You can log out any time you like, but you can never leave!



So true.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 1, 2013)

Hah!  I have the same problem, and have had for ages (long before the hack)!  I was told repeatedly that nobody else had that issue, so assumed it was just me!


----------



## darjr (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I figured it out. Please try to logout now.
 [MENTION=6678119]Jackinthegreen[/MENTION]* @Morrus


*


----------



## Jackinthegreen (Jan 1, 2013)

It's working properly for me now.  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep, works for me!  Thanks  @_*darjr*_ !


----------



## Jackinthegreen (Apr 2, 2013)

The 502 error is back again, at least with Firefox.  Not getting it in Chrome or IE.  The link I get when it pops up with the 502 is http://www.enworld.org/forum/login....9881-9610385e69a343eb9f736dcbd493d2b9104d2ef4

If I make sure to uncheck the "Remember me" box it does log out after the 502 error happens.  If I don't remember to uncheck it, it still keeps me logged in despite me definitely clicking the Log Out button.

The text for the 502 error is:

[h=1]502 Bad Gateway[/h]nginx/0.7.67


----------

